# Dog fighting ring



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

I was just informed from a friend that works for a vet. That there is a dog fighting ring about 30 minutes away from where I live. Should I be concerned about them coming this way and trying to steal my dog. While she is outside. I don't leave her out all day. I don't know how that kinda thing works. Any answers would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'd be on my toes... I wouldn't let her out without constant supervision. If there will ever be a problem it will definitely happen when you're not looking. Depending on the type of "dogmen" that are down the road from you... if they are "honest" enough they don't have to steal peoples pets.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

a simple yard fight or 1 injured dog could easily be considered a major fighting ring by some one who doesnt really know the details. people always want to beleive the worst when it comes to these dogs and their owners. not to say there isnt a fighting ring, but if the vet guy knows about it ..........


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Ok I guess better be safe than sorry. Thanks you 2 for the help


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

OK what is a dog fighting ring to you?

People with more than one dog? 

Dogs chained up?

People's dogs are taken every day and killed for no other reason but being Pit bulls


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Marty said:


> OK what is a dog fighting ring to you?
> 
> People with more than one dog?
> 
> ...


That is not what I am asking Marty. I am worried about my dog. I don't know what to think. I was wondering if they would come 30 minutes south to grab peoples dogs as bait dogs or what not. I don't know, that is why I am asking. *I don't want my dog taken plain and simple!!*


----------



## rollincoal (Aug 20, 2009)

There were 3 guys stealing pits in my area and the were chaught fighting dogs about 20 miles from my house i had seen them in the neighbor hood before and just thought they were crusing. i would keep my eyes open


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

i'd be finding the place and stealing the pits


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

They a cussed Joe Woodall of fighting dogs also and come in on him...

But what happened?

Joe Woodall Busted...The witch hunt goes on - Pit Bull Forums

How about the people that lost there dogs and were found not guilty and the dogs are dead ?

Can you fell the love for the breed?

Look if you own an APBT , I don't care if it's just One your dog is going to go down just a matter of time, there going through the list be assured of that 

You own one dog when they get to you your dogs going also


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Marty said:


> They a cussed Joe Woodall of fighting dogs also and come in on him...
> 
> But what happened?
> 
> Joe Woodall Busted...The witch hunt goes on - Pit Bull Forums


Sorry I don't know what that has to do with me being worried if the guys from the ring or whatever is going on are going to steal my dog. Do I have to be worried? I am not talking about the government, I am talking about the dog fighters.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about it but you should still keep your dog in if you just have 1.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Fighting "rings" usually stay undetected.... PPL at work wouldn't be the ones to tell you. Also, they like fighting stock, even bait dogs are hard as nails. JMTs


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

It is pause for concern but I would say if the vet knows about it, the folks that are in on it want the lip service. In the meantime just keep an eye on your dog. Safety is always the higher road. You know how, don't doubt what y ou know already.


----------

